# Thinking Twice About Using Apidra in Insulin Pumps



## Northerner (Feb 11, 2013)

Anyone going on a brand spanking new insulin pump is probably filled with anticipation and excitement, but there?s always a little bit of trepidation when it comes to a new piece of medical technology. Will it meet my needs? Will I like using it? Most importantly: will it work? The fear of potential problems like motor error, malfunctioning buttons, and occlusions can throw a wrench in anyone?s pumping anticipation.

Apparently, those wrenches have been flying around the Diabetes Community quite a bit lately, especially last summer when the newest insulin pump hit the market.

We have discovered dozens of new Tandem t:slim users who?ve taken to the Internet, reporting on blogs and social networks that their pumping honeymoon swiftly came to an end with the onslaught of occlusions using Sanofi?s Apidra insulin. Naturally we wondered what could be the cause, whether or not this was strictly a t:slim issue, and whether or not there is anything anyone can do about it.

http://www.diabetesmine.com/2013/02/thinking-twice-about-using-apidra-in-insulin-pumps.html


----------



## Lynna (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh dear. My daughter is just about to start on a pump using apidra. It is a paradigm veo, and apidra. Should I be worried?


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi lynna, there is nothing wrong with a veo but i dont use this type of insulin. I dont know why you would use it & it must have the same problems with injections. Good luck


----------



## trophywench (Feb 11, 2013)

It has slightly quicker action than H or N. Hobie, hence better if you get really fast spikes and usually doesn't hang round as long in your body either.  More like 3+ hrs rather than 4+ (for N)  or even 5+ (for H)  

That's the usual reason adults use it.  Can be really really useful in preg when you are really trying to avoid spikes.

I have absolutely no idea with kids.  Had the Apdra rep just been in the day before she became diabetic?  (sorry to be cynical, think it's pot luck what you get - N or H or A)

But why worry?  You may find she needs to change her cannulas every 2 days anyway.  Quite a few of us do - you can't know this till you start pumping.


----------

